# Live Shrimp



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Is there a place around Avon that sells live shrimp? Or is it best to try and cast net in the sound?


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Dont know of any Tackle Shop on Hatteras Island that sells live shrimp or live anything ... maybe Sandfleas ..... good luck cast netting .... gulps and Z man work well here ...


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

River said:


> Dont know of any Tackle Shop on Hatteras Island that sells live shrimp or live anything ... maybe Sandfleas ..... good luck cast netting .... gulps and Z man work well here ...[/QUOTE
> 
> There are Secret Spots for Live Shrimp, they are only in certain places at certain times of the year. I used to sell Rodanthe Pier back in the Day a dozen Live Shrimp for $1.00 when Rodanthe Pier had a 12 foot long Tank in the Pierhouse that the RedHead installed for King Baits. We drove a well head for a water pump under the Pierhouse and pumped fresh seawater to the tank, it was a great system. When the Spot were thick they would fill up the Tank and Pierhouse sold them for $1.00 a Spot, put them in a ziplock bag filled with water.....and if you got to the pier late after work or something and had no bait you could bite the bullet and get yourself a bagged bait King Fishing is pretty much dead these days so no need for a Tank, the Flounder fishermen loved the Shrimp and Finger Mullet though. Just stroll out with your Bagged Spot and get blasted by a King
> 
> ...


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

hate to hear that the mullet aren't as thick as they used to be. I'll be there the first week of October so I'll look around in the sound for shrimp. What about fiddler craps? or are those gone too? Ever since I bought a cast net I can't tell you the last time I bought bait! Thanks for the info. Can't believe they don't have the tank at the end of the pier anymore, that seems to be a no brainer, but what do I know!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Trevfishin said:


> hate to hear that the mullet aren't as thick as they used to be. I'll be there the first week of October so I'll look around in the sound for shrimp. What about fiddler craps? or are those gone too? Ever since I bought a cast net I can't tell you the last time I bought bait! Thanks for the info. Can't believe they don't have the tank at the end of the pier anymore, that seems to be a no brainer, but what do I know!


Rodanthe tank was in the old Rodanthe pier house building which went into the Sea along with most of the Pier down South they have tanks at some of the piers but it sounds like a clust.....k . There was a walkin Cooler at the old pier house and at times it was full of Kings or Drum or coolers full of Spot or Spanish.

Rodanthe Pier is not what it once was as far as Drum and Kings when at the end of the T the water was 25 foot deep at high tide. 6-8 foot of water there now does not cut it for live bait fishing.


They are talking about protecting the Mullet at Marine Fisheries. You will hear the Recs howl when they cannot get or net bait


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Wow, that bad! I know the Recs are already complaining about the soon to be imposed flounder restrictions, which I can't say I blame them.

Yeah, 6-8ft of water generally isn't enough for kings or live bait fishing unless you are in the gulf of mexico or Florida somewhere.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2019)

It's strange that the mullet are in such decline there. I took a trip to South Carolina last year and fished the Jetty at Murrells inlet. I came in from the south so the walk from the beach access point is just a little over a mile. I went directly to the surf and walked the entire way just out of reach of the water. There was a school of mullet stretching to the south in the wash as far as I could see and as I walked there was no break in the school for over a mile. You could have accidentally tripped into the water and would have come up with mullet sticking out of your nose and ears. They were all small but still, there had to be hundreds of thousands if not millions up and down those beaches. Wonder why NC is suffering in numbers.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Haha, take a look at this underwater camera at Deerfield Beach Florida Pier....https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVhWJmxVI9w 

I watch bait schools swim by that black out the camera...pretty cool and relaxing too..


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

brob757 said:


> It's strange that the mullet are in such decline there. I took a trip to South Carolina last year and fished the Jetty at Murrells inlet. I came in from the south so the walk from the beach access point is just a little over a mile. I went directly to the surf and walked the entire way just out of reach of the water. There was a school of mullet stretching to the south in the wash as far as I could see and as I walked there was no break in the school for over a mile. You could have accidentally tripped into the water and would have come up with mullet sticking out of your nose and ears. They were all small but still, there had to be hundreds of thousands if not millions up and down those beaches. Wonder why NC is suffering in numbers.


They have been targeted by every one who ventures onto the sand.

1.5mil visitors this summer to Hatteras and most summers before that starting in the 2000's, how many have a cast net with them, no telling but I am sure they have a more than few hundred cumulative.......exact number who knows? 

I am sure that CCA fella Herb who voted for Burger King (Not the King of Israel, but just the King of Whoppers) will show up and blame the commercials for killing all the roe mullet or sending cases to the OBX tackle shops, but the simple solution is to leave them alone for a few years and let them come back.

When I was young and way better looking than Herb I used to drive my Truck around the shore at Hatteras Inlet and on the Sound side where you could drive right along the water the mullet and shrimp schools would always be blowing up frightened by the vibration of my Truck. Most days these days you look out over the Pamlico and it is fish less acres and covered up with Kite Boarders and Wind Surfers. The Canadians were in Canada back in the early 1980's when I was a young trucker with a couple one piece fiberglass heavers poking thru the cab rear window from the camper top on the back of by 4x4. In those days only ******** and Fishermen had 4x4's and these days every Soccer Mom is packing positraction

The problem seems to lie with Human Activity in general, perhaps Herb can get Burger King to help but I doubt it, no money in Mullet.


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

Garboman said:


> They have been targeted by every one who ventures onto the sand.
> 
> Mike, do you remember the salt pond at the point ? Go out and catch a bucket of cobs every few days in a 1/2 hour or so.
> 
> ...


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

in2win said:


> Garboman said:
> 
> 
> > They have been targeted by every one who ventures onto the sand.
> ...


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Looks like Dorian is gonna be a cat 4 come Sunday morning, but hitting Florida....


----------

